# Guess who may be coming to Que and Cruz 09.



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 3, 2008)

I got a phone call from KCBS today wanting some information on last years contest and what may be expecting in 2009.


----------



## Finney (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought it was going to be me!?!?!? 


Good deal!
They were at some comp I did this year (don't remember which one).
I don't think it will draw any more people to the event, but you might get some news coverage out of it.


----------

